# Will be dropped finally



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So I've been waiting and I'm finally lowering my cruze and I didn't find any diy how to so I will be doing one if antone wants some info I will hopefully have it done next Saturday.
Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So I've been waiting and I'm finally lowering my cruze and I didn't find any diy how to so I will be doing one if antone wants some info I will hopefully have it done next Saturday.
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


You didn't find an How-To's? There are plenty of people here with lowered rides. I would take with them. What are you going to do, spring, bags, chopped springs (plz dont)? Did you get replacement struts?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Why would u need a how to the front is literally 5 bolts the rear is 3, if your doing springs i can see it being a little difficult but coilovers are simple 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> coilovers are simple


Simpler, yes, but much more costly!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Its very basic install for the springs granted you have a spring compressor to use on the front 2. Back ones are as easy as pulling the old springs out and pushing the new ones up and into place


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Sweet, can't wait to see this write-up. Would have helped a bunch to have something before I took mine to a shop! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't need any how to I do this stuff for a living just for other people and I dpnt think there are struts other than the $1500 systems.

Edit: I bought eibachs

Sent from my Droid using 
AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

